# Ok.. now I'm really broke. Leica M6



## usayit (Sep 23, 2006)

Not exactly a old classic (yet) but one of the most beautiful incarnations of a Leica (well. at least many Leica owners agree).  I originally promised myself that no more additions to my collection would be purchased until I unloaded some other items that I no longer "need".  When I found this beauty, I just could not wait... its a wonderful camera.. its minty (only signs of use are on te bottom clear plastic protector on the bottom plate).. its a bit on the rare side...  A Leica M6... but sporting a very durable Titanium finish.

Leica M6 Titanium...







Oh.. yes.. a part of me wants to keep it safe in the cabinet preserved in its current condition... but the other side (the one that always wins) will have to give in to the unresistable urge to shoot with it (just like all others in my collection).  

I've really got to get off my rear end and start off loading some stuff...


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 24, 2006)

Bro, great acquisition! Shoot with it, enjoy it, don't just put it on a shelf. Looking great, congrats!!!


----------



## terri (Sep 24, 2006)

I wanna be broke like this, too!!!      

Gorgeous camera...go shoot the hell out of it.   Congrats, and enjoy!


----------



## JDP (Sep 24, 2006)

Very nice! Did you get it off of ebay? I saw an auction for an M6 awhile back, it had several days left and was already at $350 or so, I can't imagine what the total was at the end!

I've about given up on ebay - everything Nikon at least goes for way to much, even the old manual lenses! I'm better off stalking estate and garage sales lol.


----------



## usayit (Sep 24, 2006)

Nope...  The M6 Titanium was purchased at local store.  Price was very competitive for a local retail store.  Lower than what I've seen on ebay.

M3's, M2's, and M4's are going really cheap on ebay though....

Now... Titanium finished leica lenses... whooaaa. those are ~really~ expensive.


----------



## fmw (Oct 6, 2006)

Get out and shoot with that thing.  The images those optics can make are incredible.  I used to have a pair of M6's.  I had a black one and silver one like yours.  Great stuff.


----------



## usayit (Oct 6, 2006)

Believe me.... I sooooo want to get out and shoot. Unfortunately, working two jobs really makes it difficult at times. I was in NYC the past week shooting in the Union square area.. always learning.. always observing.  Such a wonderful place to observe people especially after school and work lets out.  Shot a couple rolls but just have not had the time to develop them.. I have to admit... its still a learning process with the new rangefinder(s).. a different experience and very enjoyable.

The following is from an earlier visit to the city.. World Trade Center.
















No matter how much I try... can't seem to get great film scans from a flatbed scanner... much less from a jpg compressed posting...

Oh.. btw.. wonderful leica dealer is in that area.. spent about 2 hours chattin with a couple people behind the counter.  I really learned alot from them about the various choices and Leica equipment available.  I've never seen such a huge selection of used and new Leica equipment in one place.  After absorbing all the information and examining all that they had to offer, I believe I made the perfect choice in glass that compliments what I had in mind for the Leica.  Tri-Elmar 28-50-35... far from mint.. user ... but clean glass.   The combination makes a wonderful compact set to take around on the street.

Next week... Lancaster, Pa.


----------



## usayit (Oct 6, 2006)

oh btw... here's the new setup...  Can't wait to shoot some more and find some quality time with the results in a darkroom.






Work tomorrow... nite.


----------



## darin3200 (Oct 6, 2006)

another leica shooter  
I'm a big fan of the chrome but it looks nice. Can't wait to see more pics


----------



## danalec99 (Oct 7, 2006)

Congrats!! :thumbsup:

Did you get it from Photo Village?


----------

